# Well-differentiated neuroendocrine (carcinoid) tumor?



## malcorn (Feb 27, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I have a patient with a diagnosis of well-differentiated neuroendocrine tumor (carcinoid). In ICD-10, carcinoid is broken down into either benign or malignant, and the default for neuroendocrine is benign with a subterm of malignant poorly differentiated. Well-differentiated is not a subterm. I would like to know how others code this. Since "well-differentiated" is not a subterm of either carcinoid or neuroendocrine tumor, I'm going to code it as benign. Thoughts?

Thanks!
Melody


----------



## guamafb@gmail.com (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi,  I code for Oncology.  If the patient has a Well-differentiated NE tumor it is cancer, and not a benign condition.  The Neuroendocrine section is a little tricky, b/c a Carcinoid tumor is a subset or a special type of neuroendocrine cancer, and will be stated in the pathology report.  We don't use Carcinoid codes, unless the Dr. or the Path report specifically states as such.  Mostly we see small cell/ neuroendocrine tumors.  C7A.1.   If your tumor is well-differentiated you can use Other neuroendocrine. If it's a carcinoid tumor, then use carcinoid.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Tinakim18 (May 19, 2021)

Hello,

If the carcinoid tumor was resected, do you still code the cancer as active?


----------

